# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Բիզնեսը Հայաստանում

## Lapterik

Ինչ եք կարծում ո՞ր բիզնեսը հայաստանում ապագա ունի:  Ի՞նչ կարելի ա արտադրել: 
Ի՞նչ ա անհրաժեշտ դրա համար, բացի փողից:

----------


## impression

Բացի փողից... էլի փող, լիքը փող, մի քանի մեծահարուստ ծանոթ-ընկեր-բարեկամ հարկայիններում, ոնց որ ասում են՝ ամուր մեջք:  :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

Չէ է Լիլ ջան ես էտ նկատի չունեմ, դե դրանք անհրաժեշտ բաներ են, բայց կոնկրետ ինչ կարելի ա արտադրել, կոնկրետ արտադրանք: 
Հ,Գ, Չեք նպաստում էլի բիզնես վումն դարնալուս  :Sad:

----------


## Վարպետ

Իսկ իրականում պետք ա լավ, գաղափար, պոտենցիալ շուկայի մոնիտորինգ, բիզնես պլան, գործարարի հատկություններ, իրականացնող պրոֆեսիոնալ խումբ: Սուտ ա, որ ամեն մարդ էսքան բանը արել ա, բայց բիզնես կարողացել են դնել միայն նրանք, ովքեր փող ու մեջք են ունեցել:
Փողը շատ ա, փողը ճարվող ա:

----------


## Lapterik

Ես համաձայն եմ Վարպետի ասածի հետ, էտ դեպքում գոնե ասեք ինչից կարելի ա սկսել, չեմ սիրում, որ մենակ ասում են փող ա պետք ու քանի որ չկա, ձեռքերս լվանանք ու քաշվենք կողքի: 
Էրեքեխ կոնկրետ օրինակ լավ ասեք, «ԻՆՉ արտադրել»: Հետո կշարունակենք:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ու մի բան էլ, ոչ Երևանում, Երևանի ու ամենամոտիկ մարզի միջև էնքան մեծ ա տարբերությունը, որ...

----------


## Վարպետ

Քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում նման հարեցրին պատասխաններ ստանալու համար լավ վճարում են :Wink:

----------


## Lapterik

Դե քաղաքակիրթ երկներն ուրիշ են, մեզ մոտ լրիվ ծանոթի հաշիվ ա  :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

Իսկ եթե հատուկ ակումբցիների հանդիպման ( չնայած ոչ միայն) համար մի հատ պուպուշ SQ-ի նման տեղ բացել: :Think:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Հաշվի առնենք  միայն (գոնե) էն փաստը, որ հայ «բիզնեսմենը» գործ սկսելուց առաջ մտածումա լավ թիկունքի(պռախոդների)մասին,կարգին տարածքի մասին, սիրունիկ  (սեփական շահագործման) քարտուղարուհու մասին, փոխանակ մտածի բիզնես  պլանի ու կապիտալի մասին: Էդ դեպքում պարզա դառնում մի բան , որ բիզնես ՉԻ ԿԱՐԱ ԼԻՆԻ:
Մինչև ե՞րբ...Մինչև էն պահը , երբ ազատ ու ազդցիկ կլինեն հայկական հակամոնոպոլիստական կազմակերպությունները, ու նորմալ կգործեն մանր և միջին բիզնեսի զարգացման պետական ծրագրերը, որոնք քաղաքկանապես կապված են մեր երկրի միայն ներքին քաղաքականության հետ, այսինքն լճացած վիճակում են:  :Smile: 

Ես սենց եմ պատկերացնում  :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

Ախր այ էրեխեք ջան լրիվդ մենակ թիկունք ունենալուց ու փողից եք խոսում, ես լրիվ ուրիշ բան եմ ասում, ես ասում եմ ինչ կարելի ա արտադրել, կամ ինչ բիզնեսով կարելի ա զբազվել Հայաստանում: Այսպես ասած բիզնես պլանի մասին ա խոսքը երևի ավելի շատ:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Հաշվի առնենք  միայն (գոնե) էն փաստը, որ հայ «բիզնեսմենը» գործ սկսելուց առաջ մտածումա լավ թիկունքի (պռախոդների) մասին, կարգին տարածքի մասին, սիրունիկ  (սեփական շահագործման) քարտուղարուհու մասին, փոխանակ մտածի բիզնես  պլանի ու կապիտալի մասին: Էդ դեպքում պարզա դառնում մի բան , որ բիզնես ՉԻ ԿԱՐԱ ԼԻՆԻ:
> Մինչև ե՞րբ...Մինչև էն պահը , երբ ազատ ու ազդցիկ կլինեն հայկական հակամոնոպոլիստական կազմակերպությունները, ու նորմալ կգործեն մանր և միջին բիզնեսի զարգացման պետական ծրագրերը, որոնք քաղաքկանապես կապված են մեր երկրի միայն ներքին քաղաքականության հետ, այսինքն լճացած վիճակում են: 
> 
> Ես սենց եմ պատկերացնում


դե կոնկրետ ես լավ թիկունք չունեմ ու շատ շուտով պետքա փորձեմ սեփական գործ բացել. եթե ստացվեց, ուրեմն Հայաստանը փոխվելա. եթե չէ... օղորմի...  :Not I: 




> Ախր այ էրեխեք ջան լրիվդ մենակ թիկունք ունենալուց ու փողից եք խոսում, ես լրիվ ուրիշ բան եմ ասում, ես ասում եմ ինչ կարելի ա արտադրել, կամ ինչ բիզնեսով կարելի ա զբազվել Հայաստանում: Այսպես ասած բիզնես պլանի մասին ա խոսքը երևի ավելի շատ:


օրինակ զուգարանի թղթի արտադրամաս բացի, էդ էն բաներից մեկնա որ միշտ պետքա ու տենց մարդ երևի չկա որ դրանից չօգտվի  եթե լավ որակ ապահովես ահագին առաջ կգնաս :Wink:

----------


## Ahik

> Ախր այ էրեխեք ջան լրիվդ մենակ թիկունք ունենալուց ու փողից եք խոսում, ես լրիվ ուրիշ բան եմ ասում, ես ասում եմ ինչ կարելի ա արտադրել, կամ ինչ բիզնեսով կարելի ա զբազվել Հայաստանում: Այսպես ասած բիզնես պլանի մասին ա խոսքը երևի ավելի շատ:


Ճիշտն ասած ունեմ շատ լուրջ ու շատ-շատ եկամտաբեր պլան բայց շատ եմ վախենում նույնիսկ մտածել դրա մասին` շաաաատ հզոր կռիշա պետք ունենալ դրա համար ու լիքը փող :Sad:  առանց շատ փողի հնարավոր կլինի բայց առանց կռիշի գլուխտ միանգանից կուտեն
Ի դեպ ոչ-մի անօրինական բանի մասին չեմ խոսում, ուղղակի երկր ում դեռ ոչ-մեկ դեռ չի մտածել դրա մասին :Wink:

----------


## Lapterik

Ըհըըըը, բավականին գայթակծիչ գոնե էն առումով, թե էտ ով հեչ չի մտածել Հայաստանում նմանատիպ բիզնեսի մասին:
Իսկ կարելի ա իմանալ, թե գաղտնիքա՞:

----------


## azat11

> Ճիշտն ասած ունեմ շատ լուրջ ու շատ-շատ եկամտաբեր պլան բայց շատ եմ վախենում նույնիսկ մտածել դրա մասին` շաաաատ հզոր կռիշա պետք ունենալ դրա համար ու լիքը փող առանց շատ փողի հնարավոր կլինի բայց առանց կռիշի գլուխտ միանգանից կուտեն
> Ի դեպ ոչ-մի անօրինական բանի մասին չեմ խոսում, ուղղակի երկր ում դեռ ոչ-մեկ դեռ չի մտածել դրա մասին


*Եթե գաղափարը լավն է, ուրեմն ուշացած է:*

Ոմն տնտեսագետ..........

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ալյուրի գործարան բացի Անն ջան, Հայաստանը ալյուրի 90% -ը ինպորտ եղանակովա գալիս  :Blush:  Էսիկ մեկ  :LOL: 

Մի հատ լավ մտահաղացում ինտերնետա-գրախանութ (գրադարանա)-կաֆե մի հատ կոմպլեքս, որտեղ կարելի է ինտերնետից նյութեր հավաքել,գրադարանում կարդալ կամ տվյալ գիրքը գնել. կաֆեյում քննարկումներ անցկացնելկարդացածի ու գնվածի շուրջ և այլն և այլն...  Ես լավ չբացատրեցի, բայց լավ մտահաղացումա չէ՞  :Blush:

----------


## Grieg

տաքսի ծառայություն չծխողների և ռաբիզ չլսողներ համար ..

----------


## Narinfinity

Հայաստանում շատ բիզնեսի տեսակներ կարելի է զարգացնել, բայց եթե
մոնոպոլիստները թույլ տան, ինչը դժվար թե...

Հայաստանում կարելի էր զբոսաշրջությունը զարգացնել, բայց ավաղ մարտի դեպքերից հետո էլ չի ստացվում...

Դե ասենք կարելի է նոր տեխնոլոգիաների կիրառմամբ նոր ծառայություններ մատուցել `օր. Wi Maxx արբանյակային կապով ինտեռնետ, 
կամ կարելի է հայտնագործություն կատարել և պատենտավորելուց հետո վաճառել... :Wink:

----------


## Katka

Ես երևի օգնեմ փոքրիկ անալիզով և վիճակագրական ինֆորմացիայով, իսկ ընտրությունը թողնեմ ձեզ:

Նախ երևի նշեմ, որ մեծ թվով մարդկանց  ֆինանսական միջոցները անշարժ գույքի շուկայում են շրջանառվում, ոչ արտադրության մեջ: դա թերևս նրանով է պայմանավորված , որ մի կողմից արտադրության մեջ գործ սկսելը մեծ ֆինանսական միջոցներ է պահանջում, դե մյուս կողմից էլ տարբեր ապրաքատեսակների շուկայում մրցակցությունը օբյեկտիվ և սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներով բարձր է: Այս տեսանկյունից արտադրության մեջ ներդրում կատարելը բավականին ռիսկային, իսկ, օրինակ անշարժ գույքի շուկայում, ռիսկայնությունը ավելի ցածր է: Եթե փողերդ արդյունաբերության մեջ եք ուզում ներդնել, նշեմ , որ ՀՀ-ում արդյունաբերական արտադրությունն հիմնականում կենտրոնացած է խոշոր ընկերություններում, դա իհարկե կապված է նաև թողարկվող արտադրանքի կազմի ու կառուցվածքի հետ, մասշտաբի էֆեկտի գործոնն էլ կարևոր է: 
ՀՀ-ում կան մի շարք ավանդական ճոյւղեր, որոնք երկրորդ պլան են մղվել: Ես էնօրը նայում էի վիճ տվյալները ու տեսեք ինչ են ցույց տալիս , 2007-ին ՀՀ արդյունաբերական արտադրույան կառուցվածքում 66.7 % -ը մշակող արդյունաբերությանն է բաժին ընկնում(սննդամթերք, խմիչք, մետաղագործական արդյուն., քիմիական արդ.), 17 ,4%-ը  էլեկտր, գազ, ջրի արտադրություն, իսկ 15.9 հանքագործական արդյունաբերությանը; Դե իսկ մեր համար գաղտնիք չէ, որ արտահանման մեջ հիմնականում 4 խումբ ապրանքատեսակներ կան` թանկարժեք, կիսաթանկարժեք քարեր և… 80 %, հանքահումքային արտադրանքը`15 %, պատրաստի սննդի արտադրանք`12 %: իսկ օրինակ սարքաշինություն, հաստոցաշինություն, քիմիական արդյունաբերություն չկան: դե պատճառները շատ են, բայց չեմ ուզում հոգնեցնել :” հա նաև նշեմ, որ ինձ  :LOL:  որ այնպիսի ավանդական ճյուղի ` հայկական կոշկեղենի արտահանման մեջ կազմել է 2007-ին 0.12%  : Կան նաև լուրջ գիտահետազոտական ինստիտուտներ, որոնք սակայն պատվեր չունենալու պատճառով չեն գործում, էստեղ ներդրում կատարելը երկարաժամկետ բնույթ կունենա, այսինքն ներդրում կատարելիս պիտի սպասես, հետգնման ժամկետը երկար կլինի; բայց կարծում եմ եկամտաբեր… 
Իսկ բիզնեսի ընտրությունը կախված է, ինչ ես ակնկալում կարճ ժամկետում ներդրումի հետգնում, երկարաժամկետ նպատակներ ունես, փողիդ չափը, իհարկե կարաս վարկ էլ վերցնել: Հա մեկ էլ մի կարևոր բան բիզնես սկսելու համար շատ կարևոր է կորպորատիվ կառավարման էթիկան, մեր մոտ չկա,նոր է ձևավորվում, կորպորատիվ կառավարումը, իմ կարծիքով բիզնեսում հաջողության հիմնական գործոններից է, համ էլ ներդրում ներգրավելու լավ միջոց…. Դե հոգնեցի բլբլացնելուց… :LOL:

----------

